# YouTube Upfront: 25 hours per day of new original content



## phrelin1367066121 (Mar 15, 2011)

Today at its Upfront, YouTube will introduce to advertisers three new channels:
WIGS will offer scripted dramas for women from film makers Jon Avnet and Rodrigo Garcia;
TeamUSA, from the United States Olympic Committee, will have just about everything related to the games other than the latest events; and,
Tribeca Enterprises, parent of the Tribeca Film Festival, will have The Picture Show.
From a news release today:


> NEW YORK (May 2, 2012) â€" Today Google and YouTube host â€œBrandcast,â€ the companyâ€™s first-ever upfront event, in New York City. â€œBrandcastâ€ will highlight YouTubeâ€™s new original channels and opportunities for brands to reach diverse audiences on YouTube and right across Google, including demographics like women, teens, young men, and multicultural audiences. This is happening as online video consumption continues to grow, with three billion hours of video a month watched on YouTube by more than 800 million viewers around the world.
> 
> â€œAt YouTube, weâ€™re not just re-imagining video â€" weâ€™re re-imagining brand-building on the web.â€ said Googleâ€™s VP for Global Video Sales, Lucas Watson. â€œThe worldâ€™s most important brands are increasingly looking to reach the diverse audiences YouTube attracts, which is why Unilever, Toyota, and AT&T have already jumped on board and are building their brands alongside these new YouTube channels.â€
> 
> ...


----------

